# cheap camper heat



## webie (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok here it is I own a 31ft camper that I enjoy useing for dureing my wood cutting season which ussually is from sept to dec.
 What I have thought abought was trying to find away to heat this when I use it  that would be really cheap ( Wood Wood scraps ) Any ideas i thought abought several myself but am looking for something cheap plus not distroying the camper , I still use it for camping also wood cutting


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 10, 2009)

I own an older 24 foot Nash 4 season trailer, Nash is the same as arctic fox and they are pretty well insulated. I use the furnace on LP. Gas is really cheap and the trailer doesn't use much. If I wanted to be even cheaper I would get one of those fancier mr. buddy indoor rated lp heaters. They are catalytic and supposedly are clean burning with O2 sensors and all that. 

I really don't like introducing the water vapor or the CO into the trailer though so I haven't done it. 

If your furnace works I think you are better off just using it. Don't be tempted to just run the range for heat.


----------



## webie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been searching for a tiny wood stove something like I use to use in a fish shanty this is the best one i have come up witth so far.
http://www.marinestove.com/sardineinfo.htm


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 11, 2009)

Any purchase you make to provide cheap heat must be weighed against the cost of just using what you have. Like if you spend 500$ on a small marine woodstove then you need to consider how much propane that the 500$ would have gotten you. That is, if the camper's furnace still works. Then again, if cost is not an issue then those little marine stoves are cool!


----------



## webie (Mar 11, 2009)

Price has been why I have been holding back on doing it , and my other reason for posting .  I am still looking for any other cheaper ideas other than that is one cool little stove . 
 I did use about 120 in LP last fall during cutting and hunting .  The other thing is I may use the camper more all winter if I did have something like this as it is basically free heat .


----------



## Fi-Q (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice little Sardine stove.......  I don't know how fanc is your trailer, but I'm pretty sure you can have a welder to build you a nice little stove (Non-EPA, no certification, just a good old wood stove) for a lot cheaper than that.  I have tought about taking one of my recliners chair out of of my 5er to put a nice little stove with a windows (All those fancy rv have an electric fire place, I would have a real one   ) but I couldn't take the wife into it !.

    So If you're considering starting to use the rv yea round, I think this would be a cool option. But I'm sure you can get set up for less than 500$.

Cabelas have some affordable stove, and if they'Re are too long for you, just get it modified. But the good thing about having it at least 20 in long is you can put regular wood in it, you may just have to split it more.... but regular lenght.

 : http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Just found this on google   That's a really small tiny wood stove : http://www.nuwaystove.com/products/model965.htm, and it's only 89$

  Good luck !!


----------



## Fi-Q (Apr 4, 2009)

And just find this : http://goodoutdoors.theshoppe.com/ice_fishing_shack_wood_stove.html


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is what I did, not sure I would put it in a camper but it might give you some ideas. I wanted a stove for my tipi but refused to pay $500 for one! This is made from a side firebox on a charcoal smoker.


----------

